# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  A ju pëlqejnë flokët kaçurela?

## __SwEeT_GirL__

Viti 2005 me shume ka mbizoteruar nga moda e flokeve kacurelave.

Sa ju pelqejn juve kecurelset dhe a jeni fans i tyre ?



Une per vete ene pse floket i kam me onde me shum i mbaj te drejta se kacurela. Me duken te besdishme kacurelat.

----------


## Zzanushjaa

Te them te drejten me pelqejn shume kaçurrelat edhe kam deshir ti bej floket e mia kaçurrele....i kam shume te drejta e kam deshir te nderroj pak pamjen time...por ja qe nuk kam kohe te shkoj ne ndonje sallon bukurie..nuk kam ide me qfar mund ti bej vet floket kaçurele...ndonje menyr e shpejt.. :shkelje syri:  :Ylli3:  
Ju pershendes...all the best fort you..  :zana:

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Zana floket te behen kacurela eshte e lehte fare mi yllo  :buzeqeshje: 
Thjesh kur ti kesh floket e lagura futi nje shkume, ose gjel ene tundi njecik ene te bohen vete kacurelat  :buzeqeshje: 

Megjithate po ta kesh flokun shume te shkrifet, nuk do te behen se kshu e ka provuar nje shoqja ime ene si bohet floku kacurel gjalle ne bot...

kiss yvo

----------


## marsela

_Vertet sivjet, veres sidomos, shihje ne mase femra me floket me onde, kacurrela ose thjesht leshuara poshte ne menyre te crregullt.
Mua me pelqejn me teper se kacurrela ato ondet e medha..Tezja ime psh qe i kishte ashtu, krihte pak vetem balluket me furce dhe floket pas i bente me shkume dhe rregullonte me duar.Ne ate ngjyre origjinale grure ne gri te lehte ngjanin shume bukur!
Megjithate vazhdoj te mendoj se floket e krehura shumicen e rasteve te tregojn me shik, sidomos me nje fustan a veshje klasike.._

----------


## Kërçovare1

Edhe une i pelqej kacurrelat. Floket i kam wavy keshtu qe mund ti bej kacurrela edhe te drejta. Kacurrelat me duken me rehat sic e tha SweetGirl pak shkume kur jane te lagura dhe gati jane. Keshtu i mbaj zakonisht kur shkoj ne shkolle meqe s'kam shume kohe qe ti bej te drejta fare...

----------


## MiLaNiStE

well un vet i kom floket e drejta me raste dmth kur kom koh i boj kacurela enee sipas robve me shkojn  :buzeqeshje:  
but hey ene mu me pelqejn lolz

----------


## Zzanushjaa

Faleminderit SwEeT_Girl. ..por problemi eshte se une i kam shume te drejta floket dhe i kam provuar ashtu si thua ti me shkum flokesh..por kot fare e marrin nje form shume te keqe nuk mund ti duroj dot ashtu.... :i ngrysur:  sido qe te jete flm per ndihmen tende  :shkelje syri:  ...do te shikoj te blej njonje "figaro" (keshtu i themi ne ne Kosove) ajo i ben floket kacurele.
Ju pershendes shume goca.. :zana:

----------


## Piranha

Lum si une qe jam kacurrels se te gjitha i pelqekan :ngerdheshje: 

Edhe une i kam pas floket e gjata kacurrela dhe hiqja te zite e ullirit per ti drejtuar ndonje here.....Nje shoqes time iu deshen 3 ore te mira per te mi drejtuar per nje rast dhe mbas 5-6 oresh u kthyen perseri kacurrela vetvetiu.....

P.S Tani i kam prere se gocat fillun te benin fun-club-Piranha :perqeshje: :P :perqeshje: :P

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

loooooool Piranha :P Sa kam qesh  :buzeqeshje: 

Zzanushjaa duhet ta kesh flokun shume te bute ene te shkrifet, sepse te njejten problem ka pasur ene nje shoqja ime ene qe vdiste me i bo iher floket kacurela po si boheshin gjalle ne bote. 

Kacurelat jane te bukur, por kjo varet se sa i shkojn nje personi nga forma fytyres etj. Una kam mamin tim qe i ka floket kacurela te gjata te zeza ene i shkojn shume, dhe kur i ka drejtu dukej shum keq, si viktime. Ndersa una per vete i pelqej me shume floket e drejta, jane si me normale me duken, me fine  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zzanushjaa

Ok do te provoj ti bej nj here me zbutes,mandej ti bej me shkum ndoshta behen kaqurele.. :shkelje syri:  por shuuuuume te drejta i kam nuk besoj qe do behen... :i ngrysur:  shuuuume me pelqejn ti bej ashtu kaqurele edhe besoj qe do me rrin mire.. :buzeqeshje: 
Flm shume nga ju...tung, tung

----------


## nausika

Une i kam natyrale Kacurela por tani i mbaj te drejta...me duket koka me "serioze" kur nuk hidhen andeja kendeja kacurrelat. Pastaj kacurelat qe te duken mire duan edhe prerje te mire flokesh, dhe trajtime qe te kete floku elasticitet etcetc...

Kur isha ne Vlore me pushime i kam pasur kacurrela tere kohen sepse sic duket kripa e detit e rendonte fijen dhe beheshin kacurelat kaq te bukura dhe te renda...I laja para se te veja ne plazh dhe pastaj i beja "permanent"ne det  :perqeshje: ....tani e keqja eshte qe uji i detit i ben te ashper ne, por ne pamje te mernin ne qafe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Kur isha ne Vlore me pushime i kam pasur kacurrela tere kohen sepse sic duket kripa e detit e rendonte fijen dhe beheshin kacurelat kaq te bukura dhe te renda...I laja para se te veja ne plazh dhe pastaj i beja "permanent"ne det ....tani e keqja eshte qe uji i detit i ben te ashper ne, por ne pamje te mernin ne qafe


lol tell me about it...dhe une qe i kam te dreja me beheshin (well jo kacurela po onde  :perqeshje: ) nga deti...per vete si kam provuar kacurela, hm sbesoj se me shkojn

----------


## Prototype

Une jo se dua po ashtu i kam po jo tamam kacurela po te dendura dhe me onde ...
do doja ti kisha te drejta po dhe kshu nuk ka problem mire me ngjajne me shkojne me fytyren ... ama ca si punoj kur lahem .. lol edhe mbasi i laj perdor produkte ti bej te duken me te drejta ... flokun e kam te pabindur sic jam vete  :perqeshje:

----------


## Zzanushjaa

> Une jo se dua po ashtu i kam po jo tamam kacurela po te dendura dhe me onde ...
> do doja ti kisha te drejta po dhe kshu nuk ka problem mire me ngjajne me shkojne me fytyren ... ama ca si punoj kur lahem .. lol edhe mbasi i laj perdor produkte ti bej te duken me te drejta ... flokun e kam te pabindur sic jam vete


oo e lumja ti po ti kisha une ashtu me onde,,,,nuk me pelqejn tani keshtu te drejta se me marrin shume kohe per ti rregulluar...kam deshir ti kemi kaqurrele.. :shkelje syri: 
Shnet t'gjithve..  :zana:

----------


## Klaraaa

nuk me pelqejne shume, per nje ndryshim ndoshta edhe po, temporare, ditore, por nuk jam fans, bile i kam qejf te shkurtra

----------


## FierAkja143

Me para i kam pas aq inat floket kacurrela sa se imagjononi dot! sa here beja banjo me duhej tepakten 30 min te drejtoja flokun dhe diten tjeter po te ishte vap fillonte dhe behej puffy dhe te behej pak me onde ne vende (e dini vet ju qe keni floke kacurela ose me onde si behen kur i keni te drejtuara dhe ka igrasi jasht...te vjen ta besh koken tullace!) 
kurse tani kam gjetur rehat.  bej banj ne dark nja 3-4 ore para se te fle dhe kur jan floket akoma te lagura i bej me nje gje qe quhet citre shine dhe e le flokun te thahet vet. (nuk perdor me as tharse as gje) pastaj ne mengjes drejtoj vetem baluken (me mer as 1 min.) dhe jam gati per ne shkolle.

kshu qe ju qe keni floke kacurrela mos u mundoni ta drejtoni por mundohuni qe te beni kacurelat me te bukura dhe shiny.  do ta rekomandoja kete citre shine per ju...ne flokun tim punon  :shkelje syri:

----------


## delisa

eshte e cuditshme , kush i ka kacurrela si do kush nuk i ka i ka qef :P

une i kam midis te dyjave..Nga floku nuk para kam ankesa. Natyrale i kam me rrela po se kam shume te veshtire ti bej straight.

----------


## romeoOOO

lol kjo siper eshte kokkacube! :P




un i kom me onde, e me pak kacurrela kshuqe se kom shume problem!  :ngerdheshje: 

megjithate sa per temen, me mire te kesh floke qe i shkojne fytyres !  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## yummy-girl

aiiiiiiiiiiiiii lool ca teme..!!!! un per vete i kam inat floket kacurrela sepse i kam kacurrela dhe me jan merzit sdi si ti mbaj..me pelqejn fokat e drejta ka lexet o njeri normal:P

----------


## bunny

jam krenare per ondet qe kam  :shkelje syri:  po ashtu ka raste (kur ato me te vertete kan mare malet) aty perdor drejtusen e flokeve  :ngerdheshje:

----------

